# FreeBSD CD's + GELI



## graudeejs (Dec 3, 2008)

Wouldn't it be great if developers include geli in FreeBSD generic kernel (in CD's and DVD's, and base distribution)? ....at least as loadable module

This would make encrypting entire HDD *much* easier. This would also make it easier to recover after crash on encrypted disks.

I would love that, it would eliminate need for my rescue GreeBSD flash.


----------



## trasz@ (Dec 3, 2008)

It's already there.  Just add 'geom_eli_load="YES"' to /boot/loader.conf and reboot.  Module name is "geom_eli.ko".


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 3, 2008)

trasz@ said:
			
		

> It's already there.  Just add 'geom_eli_load="YES"' to /boot/loader.conf and reboot.  Module name is "geom_eli.ko".



I mean FreeBSD install CD and FixitCD


----------

